# Camper van rental



## chubbs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys

Can anyone suggest where to rent camper van in Sydney for couple of days? We got a 15 month baby and would like to travel around a bit while in Sydney. 


Many thanks


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

https://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&ou...94,d.dGI&fp=72b9c73243d0bb8d&biw=1280&bih=688


----------



## loulou1980 (Mar 12, 2013)

Please don't go with Wicked campers if you have a small child!! I did 3 wks in one, had an amazing time, but they're old vehicles and really not very trustworthy... Or comfortable! We only just made it across the nullabor, before breaking down and nearly killing each other!! There are lots of companies out there, I've heard good things about Juicy. Good luck and enjoy your travels


----------



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

what about 'backpacker campervans', 'juicy vans', 'travel wheels'? They are all not that expensive compared to other companies and I think they all offer a slightly bigger version than the usual 2berth. Have good experience with the first 2 and have seen a few of the latter around lately, think they're a relatively new company.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Chubbs 

This planned adventure seems like a great idea and perhaps you would like to share your experiences with the forum when you begin? It would be great to hear this first-hand.


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

Backpacker campervans', 'juicy vans', 'travel wheels all good companies. Consider the Sydney car markets too...


----------

